# Archie's first day at home



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

We've just rehomed a beautiful dog from the RSPCA in Southridge, he's an elderly darling (about 9 years old) who has recently had a large lump removed from his knee, which was a sarcoma.

We brought him home with us today, which was an unexpected joy - we thought he'd be there much longer as he had to be kept in while his leg healed a little more. But we've been sent home with antibiotics and something to bathe his leg with. 

Here are some pictures of him, at home and in the park next door - which was also a wonderful surprise, we hadn't actually explored it till today.

Sleepy Archie




































Big grin!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww well done on rescuing him he is gorgoues


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

he's just gorgeous and such a lucky boy, really landed on his feet  well done


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww he looks so happy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's such an exciting time isn't it?! Hope he settles in well, he's lovely!


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

So exciting that he's worn himself out 

He seems to already been settling in really well, doesn't seem fazed at all. And, thankfully, appears to have no interest in the rats! (Not that he could get to them if he did)


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

delighted to see this...a rescue...i clicked du to title 1st day...and he looks happy ...cheers


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done you lovely boy


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Bless, hes got a really happy face-wait till he gets that bucket off and he'll be beaming.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He looks lovely! Well done for rescuing him!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks like a super dog and I hope you have many years together. Well done for offering him a home I am sure he will repay you over and over again with kindness, love and loyalty. :smile:


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> Bless, hes got a really happy face-wait till he gets that bucket off and he'll be beaming.


So will I! My legs are covered in bruises from it!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bless him, he is lovely and looks so happy


----------

